# Getting fit thai style



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Been thinking I need to improve my fitness a lot. I cycle to work each day but it's only 3 miles so I reckoned I needed something more. So I signed up to a muay thai boot camp. 6 weeks, 24 sessions of muay thai training and strength conditioning. Should kick-start (pun intended...) the process. Few folk here do kickboxing, right?
5'9" and 12 stone with apparently 26% body fat but those things aren't renowned for accuracy!
I get the feeling it's gonna hurt. 
Need to change diet as well, decided I want a 6 pack at least once in my life, even if it is fleeting!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

MMA for me, which does include some Muay Thai, you'll see the benifts of it, especially if you also alter your diet.

An added benefit is confidence within your self once you get proficient at it.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

1st session today. Think I'm gonna be stiff tomorrow. Don't think I've ever sweated as much as I did today. Another class tomorrow and strength and conditioning on Tue And thu. Instructor said it'll get progressively harder. Feeling wiped out after day 1! Started with basic punches kicks and elbows.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

First one is always the hardest 

It's amazing the extra punch/kick power you generate with the correct technique.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just finished my first month of Muay Thai training and absolutely love it. Great workout and love learning the techniques.


----------



## Car Washer Uk (Jul 6, 2016)

Both of us here at Car Washer UK have been training Muay Thai since January, It gets pretty intense, we were always at the gym before but Muay Thai makes you use muscles you didn't even know where there. 

We trained in Thailand this summer, you thought you sweat a lot over here!!!! 5 minute warm up we where sweating like crazy, it wasn't a hard warm up it was just there was no air!

Well worth it though.

Enjoy your training!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

First strength and conditioning class last night. As it was an introduction to the exercises we didn't do a full session. Even so it was brutal! One arm planks are not pleasant!
I don't feel stiff at all today tho. My muscles seem to have moved to a stage beyond that. If I survive the 6 week program I should be well along the road to being built like the proverbial outhouse.
My knees are feeling a bit raw from bag work tho. My foot didn't like bag kicks either, but that's probably down to bad technique and poor aim!


----------



## Car Washer Uk (Jul 6, 2016)

Shug said:


> First strength and conditioning class last night. As it was an introduction to the exercises we didn't do a full session. Even so it was brutal! One arm planks are not pleasant!
> I don't feel stiff at all today tho. My muscles seem to have moved to a stage beyond that. If I survive the 6 week program I should be well along the road to being built like the proverbial outhouse.
> My knees are feeling a bit raw from bag work tho. My foot didn't like bag kicks either, but that's probably down to bad technique and poor aim!


Sometimes its a few days after it catches up with you lol

how many times a week are you going to be training?

Well done though! must people don't even bother


----------



## skoja (Aug 14, 2011)

How old are You, if You dont mind Me asking?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Got 2 classes a week on muay Thai technique and 2 strength and conditioning classes.
Age?, 37 going on 50!


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

How is the training going? Have you survived?


----------

